# What is the makeup of the forum membership?



## Texatdurango

I only took up wood turning since I retired and it seems that the majority of folks I meet at the turners clubs and forums are also retired but on this forum I realize there are many younger folks so I am curious as to the percentages so please select a category....


----------



## Texatdurango

I retired after spending 30 years with a large aerospace company.  I started turning this year purely for the fun of it and gave all but a few of my pens away to friends and family but now pens are piling up on me so I can either stop making them or start selling some.


----------



## Ligget

I voted other, as I am 41 years old and now disabled due to a work accident. I turn for therapy, fun and maybe get a little of my outlay back eventually. Not profit![]


----------



## MarkHix

I am 46, turn for fun (and mental therapy).  I did not really consider doing it for money until I found this site.  Maybe someday I can quit one of my jobs and pick up the slack with my pens and my bowls.  I guess I have seperation issues, I can't stand to part w/ my creations.  That and to me, they are all priceless.


----------



## Fred

I built my 'shop' from scratch to use for personal enjoyment and such. Two weeks after finishing everything I went to bed Dec. 30, 2006 following a long day working and woke up the next morning and discovered I had a stroke during the night. Rather a rude awakening I tell you!

SO I retired and now sit and 'look' at the shop. I get out there a bit ever now and then, but so far I do not feel really comfortable around all the saws and such.

I am getting better and will get out there more and more as it cools off here in GA. In the meantime I read everything that goes on here at the IAP Forum and chime in with my $0.02 worth ever so often. []


----------



## hrigg

I'm retired from the Navy, work part-time as a substitute teacher, and turn pens as stress relief for a couple of problems I won't go into here.  I've sold a few, but mostly I give them to family or friends to mark various circumstances in their lives.


----------



## laurie sullivan

I work full time (owner) and want to retire to Turn full time and make my millions[]. well, I can dream can't I.

laurie


----------



## GaryMGg

I work full-time as a hands-on IT Manager. I'm responsible for protecting more than 100 TBs of imagery and making sure everyone has the services they need when they need it. I make sawdust for fun and sell my work because -- well, folks buy it []
If I ever retire, I'll continue making sawdust and probably do shows. LOML and I like traveling and meeting people. And, I like making pens that folks like.


----------



## great12b4ever

I still work full time as a Mechanical Engineer, Quality Control Manager in a pressure vessel shop designing and building Hazardous Material Vacuum trucks.  I work 50-60 hrs per week, and have a 55 mile commute thru traffic each way (110 total per day).  I built my shop way back in 1972 as a welding shop, and have been steadily remodeling it and converting it to a wood-working shop.  Plus keeping up and repairing the 55 year old homestead, Taking care of my 83 year old father who lives with us (he has leukemia), and then do the woodworking (building furniture and such).  The LOML does quilting and crafts so I also make things for her to take to shows and sell and such.  Oh I also am trying to turn pens[][]  Have been working this weekend installing a central dust collection system throughout my 30'x40' shop.  It ain't easy and is frustrating with fittings that aren't standard.  Thank God for duct tape[]  I am 58, and getting ready for retirement.

Rob


----------



## alphageek

I had a tough one answering this one.. I answered work full time/hobby turn.. but it is eventually going to be additional income. Right now, I'm just enjoying making unique things and selling them to pay off what I bought (lathe, mandrils, etc).

As long as this stays as enjoyable as it is, I'll keep going and so eventually it could be additional income.


----------



## mdburn_em

College full-time
Work nearly full-time

pens...when I can.


----------



## Rudy Vey

I am 52, work full time as a Senior Scientist in a company for surface treatment chemicals (no paints, though). Penturning is a hobby for me (still), but also a nice source of some additional money....


----------



## winpooh498

Well, I picked other. I am a 36 yr old stay at home Mom of 3 wonderful kids 15, 2 & 4 months.  I turn as a stress relief, and some all by-my-self time. Even though Shane and I share the <s>illness</s> oh sorry passion for turning, he has to work full time to buy me more tools! [] Dang I got it good! [] [] We are slowly but surly turning this <s>illness</s> oh I sliped again hobby into a small business.


----------



## Rmartin

I'm a third generation master carpenter, although it skipped a generation with my dad, he's a doctor, pfftt! I was in the hospitality business for years, but furniture making is in my blood. I sold a coffee shop I had and began building houses. Switched to commercial, and then contracting from the military. I've always had a shop for building furniture, my favorite being Early American style. I still get commisions for furniture, but only have time to build 3 or 4 pieces a year. That's why I love making pens. I can make 3 or 4 a week, and people love them.


----------



## gerryr

I picked work full time and turn for additional income, but that's only partly true.  I'm the Purchasing Manager for an engineering/construction firm, but I actually only work part time.  I get paid by the hour and can pretty much choose when I want to work and when I don't.  The additional income is true to a point, but I'm trying to build a business that will provide a decent supplemental income when I retire, which could be just about any time since I'm old enough to start collecting social security.


----------



## Snazzypens

I picked other. At the moment we are on a very low income with hubby starting a new apprenticeship my pens are helping with additional income. 
Toni


----------



## mikegibs

I am always amazed at the diversity of the membership here - the variety of occupations, other hobbies, places where they live, level of "expertise", etc.  Since I'm a professional musician and teacher in public school, woodworking is a great alter ego thing - very rewarding to see a final product after all the toil.  Many times with teaching (especially young kids) you don't see the "final" product (hopefully a responsible, mature adult).  Keep the ideas coming!

Mike G.


----------



## GaryMGg

Fred,
I just read your post and want to offer you wishes for a speedy and full recovery.
With proper jigs and hold-downs much of the work around your power tools can become safe.
I don't know what you own so I can't offer anything precisely that you need but if there's a jig, sled, hold-down or some such that would allow you to use your shop, please don't hesitate to ask. I'd be happy to build something for your use as a gift.


----------



## alamocdc

I voted other... I don't wear makeup. [}][]

Okay, actually I voted work full time and turn pens for additional income.


----------



## NancyLaird

I wish there had been a voting category that said "I still work full time and turn pens for fun and possibly profit," cause that's where I would fit.  I still have a day job (117 more days), but I turn pens to sell in my craft fair booth, and I have a couple of customers that I sell my pens (and engraved boxes) to around holidays--with more possibles coming this holiday season.  

Nancy


----------



## jnelson

I work full time as an IT Manager in a 340-bed hospital.  I gave up doing computer consulting, because it was no longer fun.  I was tired for doing the IT thing for 10-12 hours each day and then spending nights and weekends doing it as well.

I have fallen back into woodworking as a hobby, and was interested in buying a small lathe since I had never used one.  I came across pen making supplies in a catalog and asked "Why on earth would anyone make a pen?  You can buy these at Wally World!"  A friend of mine invited me to a pen making class at WoodCraft, and I was hooked in 5 minutes!!

So far, I have made about 3 dozen pens and have given most of them away.  I have a shop ready to take some on consignment, so I will be selling as well as gift giving my products.


----------



## EddieO

I work for the Social Security Administration. I am currently on worker's comp due to a work related injury. My penturning addiction began as a way to eliminate boredom and from watching TV all day. Although I can't spend as much time turning because I am unable to stand for more than a few minutes I enjoy it immensely. I hope to turn this into a part time income opportunity simply to continue turning.


----------



## cypressslough

I'm a professional fire fighter and a CFI fire investigator. I turn calls, pens, bowls and vases with every second of free time. I do sell my calls and other turnings to feed my turning addiction.



Brian.


----------



## bananajeep

I work full time for a startup Biotech company (project management). Married, but no kids yet, so there is a little time for Hobbies (woodturning and fly fishing). I don't know if what I earn from turning pens counts as income (the IRS will think so). I am more or less hoping to offset some of the costs of my hobbies.  I just started selling and have been suprised by the response (very positive).  As the Holidays get closer I think I will be busy keeping my inventory up. 

Mike


----------



## kent4Him

I work full time as a data manager and sell pens and bird houses to pay for my habbit.  I would probably stop doing this if I could just stop buying wood and kits.[]  I've got about 25 years until retirement and wouldn't mind having a small business turning to occupy my time.


----------



## Chuck Key

Guess my vote would be other.  Retired, no time to turn pens.

Chuckie


----------



## redfishsc

Full time seminary student, work as a carpenter on campus 30+ hours a week, and turn pens for fun and profit (about 50% either way) when I'm not loaded down with classwork.


----------



## ashaw

Was a programmer for 20 years, then a kitchen designer, now a full time pen maker.  What started out as a hobby turned into a obsession now a passion.  One of these days I can truely say that I am making a profit.


----------



## PTJeff

I am a physical therapist.  I've been involved with wood since I was old enough, or tall enough to hold a sheet of plywood as my father ripped it across a table saw.

Gary MGg: if we get information from the PT or MD about Freds defecits I wouldn't mind throwing my .02 into any of the jigs or hold-downs to help


----------



## mick

I work full time as a Molder/Coremaker in a Steel foundry. I've always worked with wood as a hobby. With penturning I've actually found something I can enjoy doing plus make a nice chunk of change. I hope to retire within the next ten years and become a full time penturner, traveling and doing more shows.


----------



## palmermethod

I'm a retired manufacturing financial type guy. I've always woodworked but since I bought my first lathe a few months ago I have been putting together my newly purchased/built stuff. I especially enjoy the artistic and design elements to turning as well as tool & jig making. 

And this site is the most rewarding group I have ever belonged to. Good folks willing to reveal the most secret techniques that they used. Well, not all secrets. But valuable knowledge. Thanks fellows & ladies. 

Bob Snare
Broomfield Colorado


----------



## LanceD

47 years old and own a company called Swampland Rods. I build fishing rods full time and sell them at boat and outdoor shows along the southern states. I do a fair amount of craft shows starting in October when the boat shows are winding down and sell quite a few pens then. About 35% of my income comes from pen making.


----------



## Varinokid

I'm a full time college student and I'm learning & improving my penturning skills.  My family has commented that I should join the flea market and sell these items along w/ my mother's items (she knits stuff).

*shrug* Only time will tell.[]


----------



## Paul in OKC

Well, 48 now, and still a machinist/programmer/tool designer/shop foreman, and busted tool fixer[](job security!), and vise maker!. Oh yeah, and father to 2 big boys(out of the house) and a 9, 4 and almost 3 yo. Kind of remember what turning a pen is, just haven't had much time. Did get a three pen order the other day though, so.....


----------



## edman2

I am a 62 year old Minister of Education and Adminstration in a Baptist church.  I've been in full time church related vocations for nearly 40 years.  My wife and I have two children, a daughter 34 and a son 22. There's 11 1/2 years between the children which means you don't have two in college or braces at the same time.[] When my daughter started college my son started first grade. That's 24 years of PTA!!
Started turning pens last year as a hobby because I wanted to learn something I could continue when I retire. It's a great stress reliever (not that church work causes stress. []  Love this site.


----------



## drawknife

I am a 50 year old Booker/.net programmer/ex-auto parts guy, (yeah that guy that makes you have to go back after saying, it'll work just try it.)...
I started turning again after stopping when my wife got sick. Took several years to get back into it. Never turned pens before. I think this is the most fun I've had with a lathe. I started turning again to give gifts for Christmas and other things. A friend at work is getting my geared up to have some pens in a gallery, so I guess I'm a hobbiest that is going to sell some also..


----------



## Paul in OKC

> _Originally posted by drawknife_
> <br />I am a 50 year old Booker/.net programmer/ex-auto parts guy, (yeah that guy that makes you have to go back after saying, it'll work just try it.)...
> I started turning again after stopping when my wife got sick. Took several years to get back into it. Never turned pens before. I think this is the most fun I've had with a lathe. I started turning again to give gifts for Christmas and other things. A friend at work is getting my geared up to have some pens in a gallery, so I guess I'm a hobbiest that is going to sell some also..



I see this is your first post. Welcome!! (I like your tag line)


----------



## DKF

I am a teacher and currently in my 22nd year....teaching Physical Education and Health.  I have been doing flat work for 20 years or so, and have been turning off and on when flat projects have needed something.  I sell pens on a custom order basis, but more than that, give them away as gifts.


----------



## BigRob777

I had to retire, due to my back injuries.  I try to keep my hobby paid for by selling pens and pen blanks, etc.
Rob


----------



## galoot_loves_tools

I'm 55 and work full time doing regulatory work for a Fortune 500 company. My job is fairly stressful and requires long hours so I do hand-tool woodworking and turn pens as stress relief and as presents. I seem to find lots of reasons to make and give pens away, most recently I made a wedding pen for my daughter's nuptials.


----------



## rhahnfl

I'm 51 and work full time servicing computers and networks for our county school system. I retired from the Navy about 13 years ago and decided this would be a hobby that could at least partially fund itself. I am having the best time making pens... haven't sold any yet but that day will come. Have given a bunch as gifts and they have been well received. I love to try new materials and ideas. Working towards casting some of my own.


----------



## philb

Well seems im the only one who hasnt had a real job!

Ive just finished uni, and have just started out turning as I did a bit of woodwork in my dads shop and thought woodturning would be a good skill to learn! 

So i suppose ill have to click other as i still dont have a job and am just turning and doing other woodwork jobs!! 

Im nearly 22, if that helps!


----------



## maxwell_smart007

27 year old teacher - currently looking for a new position, as I've moved back to my home town...recently engaged, and planning a wedding for next summer (or this winter in Cuba - haven't decided yet), and fairly new to woodworking (5 years of home shop training)...

Oh, History and English teacher, if anyone's curious.


----------



## dahelton

I turn pens for additional income, love of the hobby, love of wood and STRESS RELIEF. I am a RN with more than 15 years experience in emergency medicine, that's stress. I can only turn when I am away from the family so I have been known to leave work early to go to the shop. After recent brain surgery, I returned to the wood shop and turning long before I returned to nursing much to my wife's dismay...          d.


----------



## TellicoTurning

I'm 65 (66 in 2 weeks) retired international shipping manager.  I took up turning about 5 years ago and turn mostly for the fun of it, but trying to seel some of my work to cover at least part of the costs.. maybe someday will possibly, hopefully, maybe will be financilly profitable... right now the fun and enjoyment is pure profit.


----------



## castingman

My first post, I am the owner of an aluminum foundry. I got into pen turning to blow off some steam. I am 54 years old and always enjoyed woodworking and find pen turning just the ticket. My wife has her own company and we { or she } started a small dollar store. The old building {she bought} also has a store that sells rings and all that so i have most of my pens in there. I also make bandsaw boxes and have made some pretty neat pen boxes.  Michael


----------



## dalemcginnis

I'm a supervisor at an auto parts distribution center.  Got into penturning because I saw a picture of a pen someone had made on another website. Always liked working with my hands and love turning because you can produce a finished product so quickly. Someday hope to start selling enough pens to kind of sort of pay for the hobby.


----------



## bob393

Yup I turn part time for fun and profit. 
I started as an inexpensive way for hand made gifts but it just took off! 
I work full time and work a part time second job. 
But all is good. Just no sleep!

I'm just about ready to hire a part time employee!


----------



## bruce119

I am 50 & disabled kinda retired and started pens from fishing rods. I got a lathe to do handles wile learning the lathe I discovered pens . I abandon the fishing rods and now hooked on pens. Hopefully when my house fills up with pens, which wont be long, I mite be able to do some craft shows, just to support my habit. I also enjoy cutting my own wood.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

Somewhat retired  (collect my SS but still work at Lowes 3-4 days a week for 3-4 hrs a day no weekends) and turn pens the rest of the time. I have shows lined up all Sept,Oct, and Nov. Next year hope to do between 35-40 shows so I guess thats full time.


----------



## RosezPenZ

I do all types of woodworking as a hobby. I am a full time phlebotomist and part time parts person(chainsaws, weedeaters, and lawnmowers).  I have always wanted to turn and finally started last year.  Turning allows me to finish a project in one setting vs several days, weeks, months.  I started turning pens about 4 months ago and now cant keep up. I've only given away about 4 pens and everyone else wants to buy one when I show off my newest idea.  So now I sell pens (it pays for itself quickly) and buy more toys.[]   My neice and nephew say they are pretty but they want me to make more toys for them now.


----------



## jhs494

I still work full time.
I do Research & Development.
I have been doing woodworking on a small scale since I was very small.My Dad started me turning when I was very young. 
My Dad still does turning, and has been pen turning for a couple years since he retired. When he started pen turning I followed and we now have another form of woodworking in common.
I must admit he is way better at it than I am.
It is  great, rewarding hobby, and I hope my son follows. 
I am still learning and all the great advice on the forums helps!


----------



## rbeery

I work as a consultant, but business has been slow for the last year or so. I took up pen turning at the beginning of this year(I had been turning bowls for about a year at that time) to help kill some time between jobs and fell in love with it. Since January, I have made about 100 pens, pencils, keychains, etc... I have given most items away to family and close friends but have sold about 20-25 items. It is a great feeling when someone wants to give you their hard-earned cash for something you made.


----------



## PenWorks

Mostly old, over weight, with beards [:0] [}] []
Oh....and those of us with no hair []


----------



## sptfr43

All of the above[][]


----------



## Federman

I am 29 and love to work with my hands, had some free time during the week after work so picked up some tools and started making some pens.  

I work full time and go to grad school so making pens takes a backseat to my GF but I still find time to make one here and there.


----------



## Charles

Hi, I am a Crime Scene Investigator (CSI) with the third largest Sheriff's Department in the country. With all the gore I see and the stress on the job, I found pen turning to be theraputic. I have currently been working about 80 hrs /wk since wife has been ill. Am 47 and hopefully she will be back to snuff soon and I can slow down on the OT and spend some time in the shop. Have been selling pens etc for several years at craft shows as extra income. And love being a part of this group. Can't wait till another Bubba's in Houston Texas get-together


----------



## R2

We went to Tasmania and my son bought a pack of 5 blanks with slimline pen kits. Didn't have a lathe so lined up my retired teacher's aide who had been turning for some years . I hadn't turned anything for well over 40 years -at High School. Was more than pleasantly surprised at the results and favourable comments from friends. Bought more kits and blanks, a Jet Mini Lathe and sufficient gear to help fill in some spare time. I become hooked, but not addicted. Now I seek out ideas where ever I can and am ready to become much more adventurous with the type of pens I turn. So far have turned over 100 species of timber and a few acrylics.Also turn bowls, lidded containers and want to start on pepper mills and some artistic turning.


----------



## wpecjak

I checked retired and turning pens as a hobby. But since just about everybody I know now has a pen, and just about everybody has a bottle stopper. I guess to keep going I am going to have to find a way to dispose of the pens or stop turning.  I also discovered that are a lot of hobbies that are less expensive.  But sure do love to turn pens and bottle stoppers.


----------



## Steven

I am retired Coast Guard, and started turning pens to learn more about it, now  I turn to relax have given away more pens than selling them.  I am not looking to turn a profit mainly for it to be self supporting.  I have had my daughter turn some so she can learn new things as well.  She has a passion for art so creating and making something she really enjoys.


----------



## ahoiberg

don't know how i missed this thread! very interesting to read...

i'm a 28 yeard old graduate student at iowa state univeristy, just started back this semester after being a turf manager at invesco field in denver for 6 years. now i'm taking care of the grass for ISU's athletic dept. and working toward my masters and eventually PhD in turf. 

i just turn pens for fun, i've given quite a few away for gifts cause i don't have room for all of them [].

pens were my first go at woodworking... since i've become a big fan of all woodworking...

good to hear a little more about everyone.


----------



## CrazyBear

Since this one has raised its head I will introduce myself properly

I am a retired police officer (24yrs) and now work in local govenrnment. turned 50 last year and on 17 August 2007 I nearly checked out of this life due to a heart attack. It kinda changes your outloook in life.

LOML bought me a cheap lathe for christmas a couple of years ago. Turned some bowls and such and had to upgrade the lathe ( well you know what its like[][]) 

Have turned a few pens and handed them out as gifts. the recipients have always said I should sell them. I think it would take some of the fun out of it for me if I had to do pens or anything else to order. I love working with wood as I am a Time served city and guilds joiner to trade.

So Now I spend my time cloistered in an 8'x10' shed with lathe, wood, tools and all the powertools I can fit in, trying at the moment to find which blank I am going to use on my sons christmas present LOL

I love this site[][]


----------

